# ¿Como llegaron a Foros de Electrónica?



## panxozu (Ago 7, 2010)

Seria interesante saber como es que cada uno de los integrantes del foro se enteró de la existencia de este. Si alguien le dijo o fue de pura casualidad, si buscaban algún proyecto para la escuela u otra razón.

Por mi parte, no hace mucho, estaba buscando un proyecto sencillo para la facultad  y después de estar con el google por un rato es como llegué al foro en la seccion de proyectos, me pareció interesante por lo que decidí registrarme.

Si existe algún tema parecido disculpen las molestias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2010)

eh... creo que fue buscando un plano, no recuerdo... El test de registro me hizo desenpolvar mis libros jeje...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2010)

Yo ya lo había comentado en "La Bienvenida..", llegué viendo si alguien sabía donde conseguir el NE5532 SMD en Argentina...
Al final los conseguí en Nueva Zelanda, pero me quedé en el foro


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 7, 2010)

Buen día.
Yo llegue a este foro interesado por todo lo que es de fuentes conmutadas. Jaja traer un CI desde Nueva Zelanda debe ser  bastante costoso no?

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Ago 7, 2010)

yo llegue buscando circuitos de amplis y empese a ver este foro y toda su info y de alli me registre y bue aca estoy saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 7, 2010)

Llegué hace unos años tratando de aprender electrónica básica ya que ni los símbolos conocía y necesitaba conocer algunas cosas para encarar un proyecto, menos mal que no había test de suficiencia en ese entonces...  
Me enganché demasiado con el hobbie así que a partir de ahí lo frecuento constantemente.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2010)

Yo llegué al foro no se como, en no se que situación ni momento del día, solo se que llegué.

Tampoco pidan que me acuerde fue hace bastante jaja.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2010)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Jaja traer un CI desde Nueva Zelanda debe ser  bastante costoso no?


No si tenés parientes que viven allá y vienen de visita 
Se encargan y pagan desde acá, los entregan en la puerta de su casa y por menos de $2 c/u están en tus manos 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2010)

Yo llegue aqui por una consulta del 7805...

mi primer mensaje....
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/115506/ _


saludos...

p.d. lo chistoso es que el problema no era el 7805


----------



## Electronec (Ago 8, 2010)

Yo llegué despues de ver la cantidad de enlaces que derivaban a Foros de Electrónica cuando buscaba algo por Internet. Me quedé asombrado de tal cantidad de encuentros en la red sobre este Foro...........un filón de información.
Desde entoces, raro es el dia que no me conecto.
Nuevamente doy las gracias a todos aquellos que haceis grande a este Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 8, 2010)

Yo llegué aqui por pura casualidad.
No sé como, buscando algo en la red (no recuerdo qué exactamente), encontré el tema ''patada a persona'' (cómo no ), que ahora tiene el nombre de ''sacudida por alto voltaje''.

Ese fue mi primer encuentro con este foro, mas o menos en agosto (creo) de 2007.
Después de casi un año encontrando cosas interesantes por aquí me registré, en julio de 2008.

No sé si algún moderador lo recuerda (sobretodo Andrés Cuenca).. fue hace mucho.. mi primer post en este foro, estaba relaccionado con un motor brushless que no sabía hacer funcionar con su controladora, fue a parar directamente a moderación..  

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

Llegué buscando alguna información de electrónica, no recuerdo.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 8, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> eh... creo que fue buscando un plano, no recuerdo... El test de registro me hizo desenpolvar mis libros jeje...



el test de suficiencia siempre ha sido el calculo de la resistencia total??


----------



## HADES (Ago 8, 2010)

panxozu dijo:


> el test de suficiencia siempre ha sido el calculo de la resistencia total??



ah ido variando con los años y meses por ratos vi que era sobre el A. Op. otros condensadores en paralelo y ahora Resistencias en paralelo!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## juliet (Ago 10, 2010)

yo llegue desesperada buscando proyecto


----------



## marco antonio (Ago 10, 2010)

yo llegue por que buscaba diagramas para armar y me encontraba con mas de lo queria es una pagina mas entretenida que hay internet y sus proyectos nos ayuda desembolver todas nuestras dudas gracias ante todo VIVA LA ELECTRONICA


----------



## Dario (Ago 10, 2010)

mmm... yo llegue a este foro buscando info y ayuda para hacerme un QUADCOPTER jeje... todavia ando en eso  
saludosss


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 11, 2010)

Mmmmm una noche de mayo del 2008 deambulando por internet.. no buscaba nada especifico.. solo me choque con este gran foro...

Saludos!


----------



## Atreides (Ago 13, 2010)

Pues más de una vez he caido en esta pagina buscando alguna información, y como suele pasar, tras resolver la duda me he quedado viendo alguna otra cosa que parecía interesante. Al final me he decidido a registrarme y así puedo colaborar un poco y preguntar lo que necesite.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

Atreides...



> así puedo colaborar un poco y preguntar lo que necesite.



Bienvenido al lado de la Luz!!!!....

Saludos...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 13, 2010)

yo llegue en esos momentos de pavada...cuando me pongo a ver cualquier cosa en internet...

estaba mirando videos y páginas en general, y no se como llegue a ver por ahi "Convertir laser de llavero en laser destructor" o "La bobina Tesla"...cosas asi...
pero no podia ver las imagenes o los videos!! ahhh!!!! y ni ganas de registrarme...
pero todo me llevaba al foro...

hasta que me canse y me registre!! y ahora mi vida cambio!!!

jajaja bueno, tampoco para tanto  jajaja


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

> bueno, tampoco para tanto



Nunca digas nunca jamas.....

Cambiara Meli... para bien o para mal... pero asi será...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 13, 2010)

por alguna estipida razon, puse foros de electronica en google sin saber de la pagina y aca estoy


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 13, 2010)

panxozu dijo:


> el test de suficiencia siempre ha sido el calculo de la resistencia total??


No el mio fue sobre amplificadores operacionales...


----------



## alejandroarriaga (Ago 13, 2010)

ami como a muchos me trajo papa san google =) 

buscando consulta de retardos con asambler


----------



## panxozu (Ago 13, 2010)

una cosa lleva a otra pero al final todos los caminos terminan en Foros de Electrónica y ya no se puede salir de aqui.



Helminto G. dijo:


> por alguna estipida razon, puse foros de electronica en google sin saber de la pagina y aca estoy


que curioso


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2010)

Yo ni me acuerdo por que llegue aca (maldita amnesia.... ) pero si recuerdo que mi primer mensaje fue enviado a moderacion... 

Desde entonces me dedico a robar la navidad...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 15, 2010)

Yo como la mayoria, andaba buscando un circuito transmisor de fm y todos los resultados me tiraban forosdeelectronica y entre pero como no me dejaban ver los circuitos si no estaba registrado no me quedo otro remedio que registrarme y desde entonces me quede aqui y estoy muy orgulloso de pertenecer a esta comunidad saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 15, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Yo ni me acuerdo por que llegue aca (maldita amnesia.... ) pero si recuerdo que mi primer mensaje fue enviado a moderacion...
> 
> Desde entonces me dedico a robar la navidad...




En esos tiempos los post eran eliminados y no quedaban registros (de algo me acuerdo che, no estoy tan viejo) todabía no se había implementado moderación. 

Alguien tiene una foto del foro en el formato antiguo, que no me acuerdo como era 

Saludos


----------



## Helder Guerra (Ago 15, 2010)

Yo llegue por casualidad, cuando buscaba informacion sobre un velocímetro digital con microntrolador, me sorprendí cuando al llegar a la pagina principal veo tremendo menú muy bien ordenado para que se pueda escoger el tema de preferencia y bueno ya soy adicto al foro. 
Gracias a todos por compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> .....Alguien tiene una foto del foro en el formato antiguo, que no me acuerdo como era ......


Por aquí, en el post con "Menos" lecturas del Foro :enfadado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/iniciarse-foro-foros-electronica-14047/


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2010)

mmm, Parece ser que me topé con el foro tratando de encontrar info sobre unos módulos de Tripath. Eso es lo que recuerdo...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 15, 2010)

http://web.archive.org/web/20050316083041/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/
http://web.archive.org/web/*/forosdeelectronica.com

"Un mundo nos vigila... "


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20050316083041/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> "Un mundo nos vigila... "



WOW!!!

Esa no me la sabia...


----------



## panxozu (Ago 15, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20050316083041/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> "Un mundo nos vigila... "



está increible


----------



## willynovi (Ago 15, 2010)

siguiendolo a Jonathan con el USB.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 16, 2010)

Buscando informacion.. un poco de aqui.. un poco de alla.. en fin.. =) se me hizo interesante unirme. y es mi primera vez *.* 
                                  la primera vez que me uno a un foro.. no piensen mal ¬¬


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2010)

si digo que kaiser y sultan me trajeron arrastrando en un trineo me creerian


----------



## Cacho (Ago 16, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> si digo que kaiser y sultan me trajeron arrastrando en un trineo me creerian



Ni un poquito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

con doble sentido ,escribiendo digo ,que no ay trineo?


----------



## xiki (Ago 18, 2010)

Acabo de llegar buscando un preamplificador para guitarra.
La página me pedía registrarme,y aquí estoy.
Saludos,


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 18, 2010)

pues vienvenido, espero te sirva de mucho la pagina


----------



## Dano (Ago 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aquí, en el post con "Menos" lecturas del Foro :enfadado:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/iniciarse-foro-foros-electronica-14047/




Exacto, que viejos tiempos, me acuerdo que esa foto de "como editar mi tema" la saqué yo. 

Tiene borrado al costado del "editar" el "borrar" y otro botón de IP creo.

Saludos


----------



## chopper2 (Ago 18, 2010)

Buscando informacion en google sobre parlantes leea, entonces en uno de los links decia forosdeelectronica, y alli fui y me alegro de averlo hecho aunque me sorprendio el miniexamen para ingresar, por suerte me toco algo que recordaba,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2010)

yo no me acuerdo que era lo que estaba buscando,muchas veces leido en el foro ,pero no soy muy afecto de  registrarme no lo asía ,lo intente una ves y como estaba la prueba me fui y no me registre ,luego de leer unos meses me decidí a registrarme y acá estoy ,de circuitos del foro arme la fuente smtp de mariano ,un vumetro de fogo ,un ampli de 400 wats ,no recuerdo el autor,pero se que ya no participa mas en el foro,un preamplificador de Ricardo ,no recuerdo mas,hum 
,,,un preamp a válvulas,aporte poco al foro,solo ayude con un frecuencimetro ,un protector de parlantes con pic y alguna que otra ayuda a novatos ,mas no me acuerdo 
gracias por aceptarme compañeros del foro


----------



## brando 30 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, si mal no recuerdo yo llegue buscando diagramas de como hacer un kitt scanner, ya lo hice!. tambien he hecho un voltimetro y el tacometro del que hablan en el foro. Ahora estoy interesado en hacer algunos juegos de luces con laser.


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

pues desde hacia un tiempo habia visto algunos temas que tratan por aca y en muchas ocasiones (por no decir siempre) entro a un link y ese me lleva a otra cosa interesante y asi asi jejeje muchas veces llegue a parar aqui un dia se me ocurrio encender y apagar las luces automaticamente y asi fue como llegue nuevamente y me registra finalmente.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Exacto, que viejos tiempos, me acuerdo que esa foto de "como editar mi tema" la saqué yo.
> 
> Tiene borrado al costado del "editar" el "borrar" y otro botón de IP creo.
> 
> Saludos



Hace falta una versión actual ¿No?


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 1, 2011)

yo lo encontre buscando en google diagramas pcb´s y eso 

jajaja para registrarme tube que desempolvar la carpeta de electrotecnia


----------



## nachorenguero93 (Ene 6, 2011)

tenia una duda y como antes habia visto un tema en esta pagina y me gusto decidi entrar, ademas no tengo muchas personas conocidas que me puedan ayudar con tmas de electronica asique pense que en este foro podria pedir ayuda con mis dudas, charlar, etc...


----------



## Felsup (Ene 6, 2011)

Bueno yo lo encontre por ocioso pues queria saber si habia foros de electronica, así que en google teclee foros electronica y esta pagina me aparecio y pues ya de verla me gusto y me queria registrar pero me tarde seis meses ya que no podia resolver el probelma que te ponen para asegurarse de que tienen cierto conocimiento en electronica. Me refiero al de calcular las resistencias en paralelo o algo asi. Claro tenia como 12 años y aunque si sabia de electronica bueno lo basico, ese simple problemita no mas me daba un dolor de cabeza.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 8, 2011)

yo llegué aquí porque un profesor nos había asignado un proyecto y un compañero me dijo que había preguntado aquí, y revisé para ver si le habían respondido pero nadie le respondió, luego yo me registré e hice una pregunta que tampoco fue respondida, pero al menos al resolverlo pude hacer mi aporte y he respondido una que otra pregunta por ahí, no entro muy seguido pero cuando lo hago me quedo buen rato


----------



## fsv7 (Ene 24, 2011)

Me recomendo la pagina un amigo mio de grado superior. No me arrepiento para nada al haber entrado en esta gran familia, me ayudan y intentare ayudar en lo que pueda el mejor foro de electronica en castellano.


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Muchos enlaces me conducían a forosdeelectronica.com una y otra vez, buscando información sobre todo tipo de cosas de electrónica. Creo que para entender una ciencia es bueno conocer los lineamientos generales, antes que todo. No me había inscrito en los foros porque lo asemejaba a un chat, lo cual nunca me ha gustado. Decidí probar y me llevé una sorpresa.


----------



## 3k03 (May 25, 2011)

bueno yo llegue a esta pagina  buscando la solución a la punta del cautin que se me quemaba 
y pues me gusto esta pagina por la gran cantidad de personas que contribuyen y ayudan


----------



## jkogg (May 25, 2011)

Hola a todos, yo en mis ratos de ocio me la paso navegando, y como siempre he sido adicto a la electronica, buscaba lo que fuera de electronica, transmisores, cargadores, sensores, computacion en fin de todo, y todas las busquedas me dirigian al foro, pero como soy muy decidioso para llenar los formularios de registro, pues nada que me registraba hasta que la curiosidad me gano, si porque eso de ver proyectos a medias esta caramba, asi que me registre y no me arrepiento, porque vaya que aprende uno y se divierte
GRACIAS.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 8, 2014)

Si no mal recuerdo fue porque buscaba info del TDA2005 porque en ese entonces había comprado "medio kilo" de silicio por 50 pesitos, casi 60 semiconductores originales entre MJEs, TDAs, TAs, LMs y 2Ns! tooodo original!

El chiste es que buscaba info porque el que tenía era un TDA2005S y sólo hay TDA2005R y habían mencionado que eran falsificados, pero por suerte funcionó. Ya de ahí fuí aprendiendo del foro y mejoré en el diseño de circuitos, por eso comenzaron mis aportes en amplis de audio.

Salu2!!


----------

